# Phil in Yuma?



## Rick (May 21, 2010)

Answer your PM's buddy. Can't send your package because I can't read your address! :lol:


----------



## hibiscusmile (May 21, 2010)

I got it if u need it Rick! shhhhhh he is sleeping


----------



## Rick (May 21, 2010)

hibiscusmile said:


> I got it if u need it Rick! shhhhhh he is sleeping


Ok good, that works. I think I have it right but don't want to be wrong.


----------



## hibiscusmile (May 21, 2010)

ok, sent to your pm


----------



## [email protected] (May 22, 2010)

Another missing member is becky(katnapper) have not seen her around in a while.


----------



## hibiscusmile (May 22, 2010)

She has took a leave of absence to find a new occupation!


----------



## Rick (May 22, 2010)

Chase said:


> Another missing member is becky(katnapper) have not seen her around in a while.


I noticed this awhile back. Is she still keeping mantids? EVen if she isn't she can still be on here.


----------



## revmdn (May 22, 2010)

It's my understanding she's pretty busy right now. Not to get into her biz too much.


----------



## Rick (May 23, 2010)

revmdn said:


> It's my understanding she's pretty busy right now. Not to get into her biz too much.


I couldn't imagine being so busy that I couldn't check my favorite boards at least once a week. When I was in the military times like that could come around but not now.


----------



## revmdn (May 23, 2010)

Hey I feel ya. I myself have been getting into a new art/ toy obsession of ThreeA by Ashley Wood.


----------



## hibiscusmile (May 23, 2010)

what is threeA?


----------



## Rick (May 23, 2010)

hibiscusmile said:


> what is threeA?


http://lmgtfy.com/?q=ThreeA+by+Ashley+Wood


----------



## hibiscusmile (May 23, 2010)

REALLY REALLY sorry I asked.


----------



## revmdn (May 23, 2010)

What?! His artwork is great.


----------

